# 14th of November



## Xanados (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm 18 today. I don't usually post stupid threads about birthdays, but I guess this one is sort of special.
Sadly I'm still burdened by the 'teen' at the end of my age, and I will be for the next two years.

It's only 8:30 in the morning, so I haven't done anything yet.


----------



## FictionQuest (Nov 14, 2011)

Wish I was still burdened by the teen at the end of my age! Seriously, you are at a fantastic age, enjoy it. Have a very happy birthday.


----------



## Johnny Cosmo (Nov 14, 2011)

> Wish I was still burdened by the teen at the end of my age! Seriously, you are at a fantastic age, enjoy it. Have a very happy birthday.



I couldn't agree more, and I'm not even that far past having it.


----------



## Liu Xaun (Nov 14, 2011)

Happy birthday then!
I'm 20 and I don't feel any different than I did as far back as 16. Only real difference is bills to pay.


----------



## Elder the Dwarf (Nov 14, 2011)

I turned 18 two days ago.  Feels the same


----------



## FictionQuest (Nov 14, 2011)

Wow, I feel like an old man on here. I am 41. Anyone else from my generation?


----------



## Hans (Nov 14, 2011)

Happy Birthday.



FictionQuest said:


> Wow, I feel like an old man on here. I am 41. Anyone else from my generation?


How narrow do you define that? 18 is a little less than half my age. Do you accept me in "your generation"?


----------



## Digital_Fey (Nov 14, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Xanados! Having 'teen' at the end of your age excuses a load of crazy behavior - enjoy it


----------



## FictionQuest (Nov 14, 2011)

Hans said:


> How narrow do you define that? 18 is a little less than half my age. Do you accept me in "your generation"?



Of course! If my maths holds up then you must be late 30's. That certainly makes me feel a bit better


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Nov 14, 2011)

Happy Birthday Xan, Elder and anyone else I missed  

I'm getting old rofl. Enjoy it while you can.


----------



## Thalian (Nov 14, 2011)

Happy birthday!


----------

